# June 27(sunday) Treasure Coast Micro Roundup



## HighSide25

TCMR....

who's in? round island? Ft. Pierce? further south?
6-7am till????

i plan on going fishing in the am within 20miles of FP inlet, then hanging out at "the cove" inside the inlet from "too hot to fish:30" until " no more beer in the cooler afternoon"

boat with the biggest fish wins


----------



## out-cast

Make it 30 miles.  In!


----------



## cutrunner

oh im so in... i say we narrow the area to make it more interesting


----------



## jimbarn1961

Wish I could, gotta work grand opening new business I work for :'(


----------



## HighSide25

jim, would saturday work better for you?

im thinking we can all meet up at the boat ramp across from lil jim's bait/tackle/bar shop.

go fish either the fort pierce area or round island area. round island is about 8 miles north and the powerlines for the FPL is about 15 miles south. 

it would also be easy to peak our heads out the inlet should conditions allow, or if anyone has some live baitfish, the snook pile up on the north jetty on an outgoing tide. of course we could ditch the nearshore thing and just target red/snook/trout.

i would actually perfer a little run of at least 5 miles, that is why i said lil jims(its 200yards west of the FPI state park entrance) so we as a group can make a little run to RI and those areas(where we could all go fish our "secret spots") or everyone can make a farther run down south of fort pierce. the only reason i didnt mention any other places farther south is i simply dont know that area at all. Ive never taken a boat in the river south of the powerlines, so not only i dont know where the ramps are, more importantly i have no clue to where the fish hold up, but am willing to give it a shot if someone can think of a better spot than FPI.

I would rather not put in at Round Island, but wouldnt mind driving up there, fishing, come back to FPI, and we can all do lunch or drinks at the cove, lil jims, or the tiki bar

im good for either sat/sun, but would perfer sunday as more bikinis are around during lunch


----------



## TomFL

Two places that are more micro-friendly you guys could put in at. 

2.7 miles north of the north bridge in Fort Pierce on Dixie hwy (this is NOT the ocean side!), you'll find Torpey road on your right. 200 yards down the road is a private little ramp ($2 fee) that is perfect for a micro. Lots of parking, never busy. 

Or... 6.5 miles south of the south bridge, but on A1A (ocean side) you'll find Blind Creek ramp. Unimproved, not too much parking and has a tendency to get crowded late. I've fished here many times and never, ever had a problem, but I did have one friend get his trailer stolen here. So make sure your trailer is locked...!!

I'll be up north visiting Mom so you boys will have to duke it out without me

-T


----------



## cutrunner

lol i am almost virgin to the ft pierce area.. ive fished little and big mud once.. but im still in.. years of experience cannot rival dumb luck


----------



## jimbarn1961

Guys, Sunday is a no go for me and my two boys. Saturday my boys might come over with the claymont . Saturday for me would be a last minute decision based on work for Grand opening. So do not change date just for me. Thanks for offer though C/T.


----------



## out-cast

What grand opening? How can we support?


----------



## jimbarn1961

My boss men Who own several funeral homes such as Yates in Ft. Pierce & St. Lucie. And my father in laws Bass Okeechobee Funeral home. Recently bought the former Buxton Funeral home in Bankruptcy court a few months ago are haveing open house here in Okeechobee sunday the 27th for the Okeechobee community to see the new reopened facilitys. ya'll welcome to come if you want to tour a funeral home eat free food and play in a bounce house and other kid stuff. So saturday will probably be prep for sunday. AArgh, But you can't play if u don't work!


----------



## HighSide25

ill be in okeechobee fri/sat. dont think ill be going to a funeral if i dont have to.

justin, you bringin a boat sunday or do you need a seat


----------



## out-cast

I still have the loaner you saw, for now. Not sure if or what I'll have by next weekend.


----------



## cutrunner

ok.. then whos going to the tcmr?


----------



## out-cast

In. I fish from an inner tube if I have to.


----------



## MATT

If you don't find that loaner just give me a call and you can run my skiff. I will be in Ft Lauderdale all day Sunday.


----------



## HighSide25

looks like the 3 of us so far.


----------



## cutrunner

cool. i might b getting one of my buddies who is not on the forum yet with his 16 foot smitty craft to come. the innertube is dedication! lol zero hullslap!


----------



## out-cast

> If you don't find that loaner just give me a call and you can run my skiff. I will be in Ft Lauderdale all day Sunday.



Thanks Matt [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## beyondhelp

I'm interested. I need to check with the family event coordinator. Dad and I can provide comic relief if nothing else.


----------



## cutrunner

so where is we alll meetin at? r there any cool bars on the water there?


----------



## out-cast

Hey Kyle, Isn't there a place on the water near 60 on the east side?


----------



## HighSide25

yes, there are two different ramps on the east side of barber bridge.

go east on SR60, turn left(North) on Indian River Blvd(less than 1 mile). turn right(east) to go over Barber bridge.
....
after going over the bridge you can turn left or right to get to different boat ramps. turn left(north) to go to McWilliams boat ramp, take another left(west) just before the baseball feild.

OR

turn right(south) and follow that till you must turn left or right. turn right(west) Memorial Island boat ramp is right there. 

also, there is a little bait/tackle shop under the bridge they usually only carry shrimp for live bait.

next to that is Riverside Cafe, a good place for a cold beer and burger, boat access is allowed.

why do you want to fish all the way up there? 

I'ld rather put in at Ft. Pierce, but if you want to try something new, thats fine too.


----------



## HighSide25

> so where is we alll meetin at? r there any cool bars on the water there?


Riverside Cafe is pretty good in vero, what a tavern is directly across the river, drinks are very cheap there and the girls are too. ;D

In Ft. Pierce, there is the City Marina which is just south of the south bridge on the west side of the river. that has Cobb's Landing which is nice, and Tiki Bar.  those are two very cool bars/ restaraunts. and are within 100 yards of each other, both waterfront.
prices are the same as Riverside, but food is much better. one of the two usually have a band playing

there is also Lil' Jim's, similar to what a tavern, but not to many girls, But its outside, and you buy a six pack at a normal price and drink it out on the deck. sat/sundays they usually have a band playing. kinda a biker bar for boat people.

The "new" Tiki Bar is actually inside the Fort Pierce inlet, on the south side near the middle.  plenty of room to dock up and possibly the best view of all the bars listed, however the mixed drinks are weak and everything is kinda pricey.

and before you ask, no, im not an alcoholic, I just go for the free bar pretzels!


----------



## cutrunner

haha lol well put.. the place with cheap beer and girls sounds good


----------



## cutrunner

so r we still on?


----------



## out-cast

As far as I know. My fishing guest just asked ;D


----------



## Gramps

Screw you guys. I'm working.  ;D Seriously, I want to make it but don't believe I can.


----------



## out-cast

> Screw you guys. I'm working.    ;D  Seriously, I want to make it and I will.


Fixed it.


----------



## cutrunner

lol if you could go gramp we could take my whip


----------



## MATT

> I still have the loaner you saw, for now. Not sure if or what I'll have by next weekend.


little birdie says you got upgraded.......


----------



## out-cast

> I still have the loaner you saw, for now. Not sure if or what I'll have by next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> little birdie says you got upgraded.......
Click to expand...

The build got upgraded. The loaner is the same. Not sure if we're dumping in at RI but will definitely be in Ft Pierce. Likely to save some gas and put in at the city ramp. Pm me if anyone wants my cell#.


----------



## HighSide25

sounds like the plan is to go to the city boat ramp in ft. pierce

i cant give good directions for that place, but its just north of the city marina, and south of the south bridge on the west side of the river.
a little birdie told me the ocean was flat, so if anyone wants to do a little tarpon/cobe run nearshore, bring that tackle. 

call or text me if anyone wants to get ahold of me.
772.713.4727
kyle


----------



## out-cast

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=22+Fishermans+Wharf+Fort+Pierce,+FL+34950-9136&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&rlz=1R1GGIC_en___US361&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=22+Fishermans+Wharf,+Fort+Pierce,+FL+34950&gl=us&ei=KXUmTK2wFIaKlwfvyZXDAg&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBQQ8gEwAA


----------



## paint it black

How was it??


----------



## out-cast

Slow, but still fun. Met up with Kyle and Brian a little after sunrise. Scored a couple of decent fish. Awaiting pics from him to post a report....good stuff.


----------

